# What should I do??



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Right, my renewal with Liverpool Victoria is coming up soon, I got a new schedule from them. Following from other threads about LV where policies were cancelled due to modifications, I rang them up to make sure I was covered as on the schedule, all it mentions about my mods were:

Exhaust modifications
Engine/Carburettor modifications

So you can uderstand I was very concerned in the event of a claim!
Anyway, spoke to one of their people about this and he said I was fully covered. I said the car's power is doubled with quite alot of components changed in the engine and you not even asking what or any of these changes? He said, no, basically, as long as the engine capacity has not changed from standard, everythings fine?!

So I asked why is my renewal price is so low (£1.5K) compared with other insurers who wanted to know everything that has been done to the car and a few others who were not even interested at all? It just wasn't right. £1.5K is more like for a stock car.

He gave me some sales pitch and said I was covered. So I asked for my power output and mods be mentioned in a new schedule. He said he couldn't do that. He did say that if there was any problem from a claim, I could mention his name, date and time of call as all converstion was recorded.

So what do you think I should do?

I have called other insurers and like I said, most didn't want to know....
Only Adrian Flux was interested and would give me a price later when they have spoken to the underwriters.

I mean would a recorded conversation hold (IF they are recorded at all)?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

"He gave me some sales pitch and said I was covered. So I asked for my power output and mods be mentioned in a new schedule. He said he couldn't do that. He did say that if there was any problem from a claim, I could mention his name, date and time of call as all converstion was recorded"

"I mean would a recorded conversation hold (IF they are recorded at all)?"

Could you perhaps have the same conversation & tape it yourself, that would stand up in court surely?

Dave.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

TBH if it says 'Engine modifications' on the policy document then you're covered. Id be perfectly happy with that


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I always list all of my mods and make sure they 
are on the paperwork I receive back from them.

I am currently a bit confused by my insurance. 
They have agreed to payout a 'market' value that worries me, 
as we all know how cheap you can pick up R32's these days.  
Buy then he says they'll give me all the money required to go and
re-buy my stated mods!  
Surely these will run to £5-6k?
They confirmed it and reconfirmed it.
So I thought, even with a low market value they'd pay out,
with the money for the mods I'd be quid’s in. 
So left it at that, and signed on the line.

Has anyone else had this sort of guarantee?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

As for the recored telephone messages, these are real. I had a recent dispute with my insurance company and the manager listened to the phone call and agreed I was in the right as I has specified what I wanted and the sales man had fecked up. They upgraded my insurance to cover the extras for free


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I tend to do stuff by FAX, as it is a leagl document, and as long as you keep the comfomation slip you should be ok, then they reply by FAX, can be quite hard to get them to do that, but your ok then 



Nigel


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

telephone calls are legally binding, providing all parties are aware that the call is being recorded.

I had a situation with Tesco a while back. I am only 23 and obviously insurance is a big thing - especially when you only have 2 years no claims. 

I rang tesco to see if I could get insurance on a gtr and the price they came back with was great. I promptly found a car ......................... that was in Japan - via Newera imports.

Anyway, I checked with them agian, all was good and placed the order.

Anyway, I rang again a month later to get them to reconfirm the quotes etc etc.

Anyway, car arrives in uk and is being prepped, great. Ring Tesco to take out the policy, and guess what, they had changed underwriters and no longer insured under 25's on high performance cars. They were very adament that there was no way they would insure me either.

SHIT!

Anyway, to cut a very very very long story short, I got the swines to listen to the calls where I got the quotes and reconfirmed the quotes (to stay within the 30 days they specify for a quote being valid) and in the end after the threat of legal action they gave me the insurance. Which was nice.

I kind of knew this was going to happen as we were also looking to buy a car for my bird. We saw a nice honda prelude 2.2 VTEC import. Ranf tesco, they gave a quote and we thought great. Went and bought the car, rang to sort the insurance and they said they wouldnt insure us for an import (this was all within the space of one or two days). They said the initial quote was not for an import. We got them to listen to the tapes and guess what, after a few stern phone calls, we were offered the policy and took it out.

I hope this is if some help - but yes - phone calls are legally binding. for more peace of mind before renewing, call them again and speak to a manager or supervisor. Get them to confirm the phone calls have been recorded (so there is deffo proof that you stated the mods etc) and also that the phone call with the supervisor is recorded, the keep their names and info safe and sound. This would demonstate to the courts is it came to that, that you did everything in your power and was reasonable to ecpect someone to do to make sure that they ahve all your details.

I hate insurance.


----------

